
If you don’t get at that rot, you just get more officers like Josh Hastings - joveian
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/opinions/wp/2018/11/02/feature/if-you-dont-get-at-that-rot-you-just-get-more-officers-like-josh-hastings/
======
masonic
"If you’re the kind of police department that would hire someone who attended
a Ku Klux Klan meeting, you knew something like this was going to happen..."

 _Really_? Attending one _meeting_ warrants condemnation? Gee, even
journalists do _that_.

The Post "forgets" that Senate Democrats voted many times in the past 20 years
to place a former Ku Klux Klan _leader_ , and the _top KKK recruiter in his
state_ [0], as the #1 Democrat in the line of succession to the U.S.
Presidency.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Byrd#Ku_Klux_Klan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Byrd#Ku_Klux_Klan)

